# 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. Mai 2012)

*20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten? gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?


----------



## MonGoLo (28. Mai 2012)

*20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*

hm ich hab seit ner ewigkeit comodo drauf. hat wohl kein schwein. bin eig voll zufieden, bremst s system nich unnötig aus un spamt einen nich dauernd mit werbung zu.
is das echt so schlecht dasses hier nichma erwähnt wird?


----------



## Cosmas (28. Mai 2012)

*20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*

ohm halt mal, sogerne ich auch lese, das mein g-data ganz vorne dabei ist, so muss ich hier 2erlei beanstanden:

-win 7 x86? oder anders gefragt, welcher win 7 nutzer hier nutzt ne 32bit version? da sollte es zumindst nen nachtest geben, die mit 64bit win 7 arbeitet, davon abgesehn isses schon schön, dasse von xp, als plattform weg sind.

-die genutzten versionen ansich, mein g-data, fuhr schon vor wochen, das update auf die 2013er, welche zumindest gefühlt, noch etwas besser als die 2012er läuft.

nen weiterer test unter aktuellen versionen und mit 64bit os, wär in absehbarer zeit schon cool


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*

Uih, das Avast und MSE jetzt so weit hinten liegen hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht


----------



## skyscraper (28. Mai 2012)

Meinen PC schützt ein Kaspersky in der Computerbild-Edition. Bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Mosed (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*

Bitdefender mit 5 Punkten in der Bedienbarkeit? Ich würd da maximal 3-4 Punkte geben. Grausig die Version 2012

Allein deshalb werde ich schon nach Ablauf der Lizenz wieder zu Kaspersky wechseln. Die ja eh besser sind, auch wenn momentan in der Galerie falsch gerechnet wurde.


----------



## maestrocool (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*

wieso Microsoft Security Essentials soweit hinten ist ist eigentlich sehr merkwürdig,
denn zum einen sind die 3 Punkte, bei über 80% Erkennungsrate im Punkt Sicherheitswirkung eine eigenartige Gewichtung,
und warum wird da noch MSE 2.1 bewertet obwohl schon seit einer gefühlten Ewigkeit MSE 4 draussen ist, das nochmal eine ordentliche Schippe drauf legt.
für ein kostenloses Produkt hat MSE 2 eine verdammt hohe Wertung, dafür das es Windows so gut wie gar nicht belastet und fast genauso gut ist, wie die kostenpflichtigen Programme und dabei auch noch völlig werbefrei.
Ich werde definitiv bei MSE 4 bleiben (sowas wie Norton werd ich mir sicher nie wieder antun, das sich so tief ins System eingräbt und nur durch Win neuinstallation richtig entfernen lässt)

mfg Maestrocool


----------



## arcDaniel (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*

Für mich kommt nur MSE in frage, da:
-ich schon sehr auf mein Verhalten im Internet achte und das Risiko so schon kleiner ist, infiziert zu werden
-MSE keine integrierte Werbung hat
-es nix Kostet, Windows ist schon teuer genug, da kann Microsoft, schon schon einen guten Virenschutz liefern
-es wie erwähnt, das System nicht merktlich belastet
-eine Schlichte Arbeitsfläche hat, mal ehrlich die Meisten Virenscanner sehen aus wie die grösste Bloatware

Wie maestrocool schon sagt, MSE4 ist wirklich klasse, mehr braucht an sich kein Mensch


----------



## LordCrash (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*

Warum wurde Avast nur in der sehr durchschnittlichen Free-Version getestet? Das kostenpflichtige Avast Internet Security bietet deutlich mehr Funktionen und Leistung. Außerdem ist Avast auch eines der wenigen Virenscansystemen, das den Rechner nicht ausbremst.


----------



## Sonnendieb (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*



LordCrash schrieb:


> Warum wurde Avast nur in der sehr durchschnittlichen Free-Version getestet? Das kostenpflichtige Avast Internet Security bietet deutlich mehr Funktionen und Leistung. Außerdem ist Avast auch eines der wenigen Virenscansystemen, das den Rechner nicht ausbremst.


 tja und ich versteh nich warum avira da oben steht....seit ich avira los bin hab ich nichts mehr bösartiges drauf was mich teilweise dazu gezwungen hatte den ganzen rechner neu zu machen
Selbst das Avira Premium war nich besser.
Ich benutze seit mehr als einem halben jahr das Emsisoft-Anti-Malware Programm und hatte bis dato noch nie probleme mit geklauten account-daten irgendwelchen Viren oder sonstwas!


----------



## crusherd (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*

Bin seit Jahren bei GData. Virenprüfung, Verhaltensüberwachung und Schutz sind top. Früher hatte ich Avira, konnte aber dabei selten die Signaturen aktualisieren, da die Server immer überlastet waren.

35€ im Jahr für ne 3er-PC-Lizenz ist doch nicht die Welt oder?

Was ich an diesem Test nur merkwürdig finde, ist, dass GData Internet Security 2012 getestet wurde, aber auf den Bildern die 2013er Version drauf ist???


----------



## m-o-m-o (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*

Ich benutze seit Jahren Brain, momentan in der aktuellen Version 2012. Mir wurde hier zwar regelmäßig erzählt, dass der Schutz unzureichend sei, aber immer wenn ich dann Testweise neben Brain noch ein anderes AV Programm drüberlaufen lasse, wird nichts gefunden.
Ich kanns nur empfehlen, denn das Arbeitstempo des Rechners wird kaum verringert. Allerdings ist die Bedienung manchmal etwas kompliziert und daher nur für forgeschrittene Benutzer zu empfehlen. Funktioniert in jedem Fall besser als das Snake Oil der Konkurrenz


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*

Ich komme auch seit Jahren mit MSE 3.0 / 4.0 + Brain.exe aus. Gerade die letztere Funktion kann schon viel Schaden verhindern, gegen Klickwut kann der beste Scanner nix ausrichten


----------



## Perry (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*

was die windows version angeht, die 32 bit version wird vor allem im Formenumfeld noch genutzt. Bei uns z.B. ist die Datenbanksoftware in net 3.5 32 Bit geschrieben, erst ab net 4.0 kann man die Software von sich aus 32 bit und 64 bit, entweder man erstellt nun eine Version des Programs in 4.0, man verändert den Code das er auch 64 bit kann, oder man läßt das System halt bei 32 Bit.


----------



## qwerkop23 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Ich benutze seit Jahren Brain, momentan in der aktuellen Version 2012. Mir wurde hier zwar regelmäßig erzählt, dass der Schutz unzureichend sei, aber immer wenn ich dann Testweise neben Brain noch ein anderes AV Programm drüberlaufen lasse, wird nichts gefunden.
> Ich kanns nur empfehlen, denn das Arbeitstempo des Rechners wird kaum verringert. Allerdings ist die Bedienung manchmal etwas kompliziert und daher nur für forgeschrittene Benutzer zu empfehlen. Funktioniert in jedem Fall besser als das Snake Oil der Konkurrenz


 

gegen sowas hilft auch keine brain.exe Hacker schleusen Schadsoftware bei PCGH ein
da ist man froh, wenn die heuristik der av ordentlich arbeitet.


----------



## m-o-m-o (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*

Für solche Fälle benutze ich nen Javascript Blocker, Flashblock und habe kein Java im Browser aktiviert. Infiziert wurde ich vom Hack jedenfalls nicht, weil ich keine Lust hatte, Java im Browser zu aktivieren und es mich sowieso gewundert hat, was PCGH auf einmal mit Java wollte, obwohl ich nichts auf der Seite vermisst habe


----------



## Zombiez (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*



Sonnendieb schrieb:


> tja und ich versteh nich warum avira da oben steht....seit ich avira los bin hab ich nichts mehr bösartiges drauf was mich teilweise dazu gezwungen hatte den ganzen rechner neu zu machen
> Selbst das Avira Premium war nich besser.
> Ich benutze seit mehr als einem halben jahr das Emsisoft-Anti-Malware Programm und hatte bis dato noch nie probleme mit geklauten account-daten irgendwelchen Viren oder sonstwas!


 
Joa Emsisoft ist schon ein Klasse Scanner, wenn die bei jedem Major Update das Programm nicht immer wieder neu verbuggen würden. Schon vor ca 10(?) Jahren hatte der die Viren immer gefunden die bei Norton und co durchgeschlüpft sind. Ab und zu nen Komplettscan damit ist nicht verkehrt. Vor kurzem bin ich auch wieder auf den Echtzeitscanner von denen umgestiegen weil MSE für die eine Mail 2 Tage gebraucht hat um den Virus zu finden während laut Virustotal Emsisoft (wie meistens) einer der ersten 5 war der den erkannt hatte.


----------



## kadney (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*

Was mir beim Betrachten der Bildershow aufgefallen ist:
G Data Internet Security 2012 (www.gdatasoftware.com):  Sicherheitswirkung: *6,0* Punkte; Reparaturwirkung: *5,0* Punkte;  Bedienbarkeit: *4,5* Punkte; Gesamt *16,0* Punkte 

6,0 + 5,0 + 4,5 = *15,5*

Kaspersky Internet Security 2012 (www.kaspersky.com):  Sicherheitswirkung: *5,5* Punkte; Reparaturwirkung: *6,0* Punkte;  Bedienbarkeit: *6,0* Punkte; Gesamt *16,5* Punkte 

5,5 + 6,0 + 6,0 = *17,5*

Grüße


----------



## GxGamer (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*

AV-Test.org kann man nicht als unabhängig bezeichnen. Die Kunden von denen sind die Hersteller der teuren Sicherheitsprogramme. Stiftung Warentest hat auch getestet - davon bekamen nur 4 die Note gut, darunter ein Freeware-Programm. Die Hersteller haben Stiftung Warentest daraufhin kritisiert und av-test.org vorgeschlagen, ihr selbst gesponsertes "unabhängiges" Testinstitut, welches sehr zeitgemäß mit Windows XP testet.

Von diesem Test halte ich mal nix


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*

Ich hatte mich bisher auch nicht an Tests geklammert sondern an eigene Erfahrungen


----------



## Voodoo2 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*



MonGoLo schrieb:


> hm ich hab seit ner ewigkeit comodo drauf. hat wohl kein schwein. bin eig voll zufieden, bremst s system nich unnötig aus un spamt einen nich dauernd mit werbung zu.
> is das echt so schlecht dasses hier nichma erwähnt wird?


 

habe auch comodo firew....+virus schutz das bremst wircklich kaum aus blos wie schneidet es ab gute frage


----------



## Rivaldo (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*

Für mich sehen diese sogenannten Antivirentests immer mehr wie die Reifentests aus. Jedes Jahr gewinnt ein anderes Produkt als im Vorjahr und der Vorjahressieger ist plötzlich nur mehr an dritter Stelle oder schlechter. Wer da Böses vermutet - 

Ich benutze seit ca. 10 Jahren das gleiche Freeware Produkt, hatte noch nie ein Problem und werde in den nächsten zehn Jahren auch sicher nicht durch irgendwelche manipulierenden Tests oder kurzsichtige Userkommentare von dem Kurs abweichen.


----------



## Ahab (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Für mich kommt nur MSE in frage, da:
> -ich schon sehr auf mein Verhalten im Internet achte und das Risiko so schon kleiner ist, infiziert zu werden
> -MSE keine integrierte Werbung hat
> -es nix Kostet, Windows ist schon teuer genug, da kann Microsoft, schon schon einen guten Virenschutz liefern
> ...



Amen. Auch mein absoluter (Freeware-) Favorit.

Dazu Commodo als Firewall - schön dezent. Früher hatte ich immer Avira und Zonealarm. Das war nicht schön. Gar nicht schön...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*

Merkt man eigentlich einen Performanceunterschied von der PC Leistung zwischen verschiedenen Anti Viren Programmen ?


----------



## Torsley (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*

stimmen die versions nummern unter den bildern? mein mse hat version 4.0.XXXX unter den bildenr steht was von 2.1.


----------



## Timsu (28. Mai 2012)

Ihr wisst schon, dass Softwarefirewalls mehr schaden als nützen?


----------



## belle (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*



Timsu schrieb:


> Ihr wisst schon, dass Softwarefirewalls mehr schaden als nützen?


 
Wenn man oft und lange im Internet ist, dann fährt man mit Software auf jeden Fall besser als ohne.
Man sollte sie auf jeden Fall schon ein wenig konfigurieren und in der Lage sein, sie an bestimmt Games anzupassen.
Warum sollten sie denn dann schaden?


----------



## Timsu (28. Mai 2012)

Gegen AntiVirenprogramme hab ich ja auch nichts. 
Doch jeder hat heutzutage einen Router da sind Softwarefirewalls nutzlos:
http://blog.copton.net/articles/pfw-versagen/


----------



## maestrocool (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*



Torsley schrieb:


> stimmen die versions nummern unter den bildern? mein mse hat version 4.0.XXXX unter den bildenr steht was von 2.1.


ja die Nummern stimmen (leider) die haben tatsächlich das alte 2.1 getestet anstelle der aktuellen V4
kannst du aber auch mit dem Link zu AVTest selbst nachschauen


----------



## majinvegeta20 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*

Kaspersky Internet Security. 
Kann mich nicht beklagen und läuft einwandfrei!


----------



## skyscraper (28. Mai 2012)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:
			
		

> Kaspersky Internet Security.
> Kann mich nicht beklagen und läuft einwandfrei!



Sehe ich auch so. Ich habe die cobi-Version.


----------



## CiD (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*



Timsu schrieb:


> Gegen AntiVirenprogramme hab ich ja auch nichts.
> Doch jeder hat heutzutage einen Router da sind Softwarefirewalls nutzlos:
> Personal Firewalls | copton.net


 Aha, und in jedem Router kann man angeben, dass ein bestimmtes Programm (exe) nur auf eine bestimmte IP an einem bestimmten Port horchen darf ?

Was soll das für ein Router sein ? Ist der für Otto-Normalverbraucher auch erschwinglich und auch einfach zu konfigurieren ?

Meine FritzBox z.B. kann nicht explizit auf Ausführbare Programme geeicht werden, nur auf Ports und IPs für ALLE Anwendungen. Wohingegen mir dann eine Softwarefirewall weiterhelfen kann (z.Z. noch die Windows Firewall..reicht mir + MSE 4.0).


----------



## m-o-m-o (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*

Da gäbe es zB Deep Packet Inspection, aber es stimmt schon, dass entsprechende Geräte weder billig noch einfach konfigurierbar sind.


----------



## BabaYaga (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*

MSE + Win Firewall + brain.exe = völlig ausreichend für den User der weis was er öffnet und wohin er surft....uuuund läuft zudem komplett ohne das System zu bremsen


----------



## Col_Chaos (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*



CiD schrieb:


> Aha, und in jedem Router kann man angeben, dass ein bestimmtes Programm (exe) nur auf eine bestimmte IP an einem bestimmten Port horchen darf ?



Dir ist klar das "moderne" Malware sich über inline hooks in Windows eigene Prozesse einklinkt (z.B. explorer.exe oder winlogon.exe - die haben nämlich meistens sogar schon Admin-Rechte) und darüber kommuniziert? Wenn du nicht grade Port 80 für alle Programme gesperrt hast bringt dir eine Firewall - egal ob Soft oder Hardware - genau gar nix 

Siehe auch die sehr spannenden Tatort Internet Episoden: Tatort Internet | heise Security


----------



## The_Schroeder (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*

Also Kaspersky bremst das System völlig, egal auf welchen Systemconfigs ich das gesehen habe.
Mit meinem Norton bin ich völlig zufrieden, blockt infizierte Seiten, gut auch Facebook war mal dabei,.. xDDD
Und fängt auch sonst viel ab, also von daher genial


----------



## iP Man (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*

also ich hab MSE und das verlangsamt auf jeden fall den PC bei MIR. habs gestern deaktiviert und siehe alles wieder normal... echt seltsam.

windows bitfender hab ich schon ewigkeiten deaktiviert oder sollte ich es wieder lieber anmachen?


----------



## CiD (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*



Col_Chaos schrieb:


> Dir ist klar das "moderne" Malware sich über inline hooks in Windows eigene Prozesse einklinkt (z.B. explorer.exe oder winlogon.exe - die haben nämlich meistens sogar schon Admin-Rechte) und darüber kommuniziert? Wenn du nicht grade Port 80 für alle Programme gesperrt hast bringt dir eine Firewall - egal ob Soft oder Hardware - genau gar nix


Da wird es wohl unzählige Szenarien geben wo weder das eine noch das andere helfen wird. Eine 100%tige Sicherheit gibt es eben nicht, man kann es dem Schädling eben nur so schwierig wie möglich machen. Hat man gar keine "Defense" sollte man seinen Rechner besser nicht mit dem WWW verbinden und wer sein Hirn nicht einschalten kann, sollte erst garnicht den "PowerOn" Schalter am Rechner betätigen. 

Aber du hast natürlich Recht, bei solch fiesen Sachen ist meist ein Neuaufsetzen des Systems die bessere Wahl, wenn man nicht so IT-Affin ist.

Die erste "Line of Defense" ist immer noch das Hirn, des Protagonisten vor dem PC, selbst. 

PS: Interessante Episoden...Danke für den Link! 

@*iP Man*:
Da wird er wohl grad gescannt oder ein Update eingespielt haben! Soetwas löst bei mir auch Performaceeinbrüche aus.


----------



## alphasoldier2k9 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Für mich kommt nur MSE in frage, da:
> -ich schon sehr auf mein Verhalten im Internet achte und das Risiko so schon kleiner ist, infiziert zu werden
> -MSE keine integrierte Werbung hat
> -es nix Kostet, Windows ist schon teuer genug, da kann Microsoft, schon schon einen guten Virenschutz liefern
> ...



...genau meine meinung


----------



## Das Daub (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*

BitDefender Platz 1?
Den hab ich einmal gehabt, nie wieder.
Nicht nur das der sich einfach mal so abschaltet, der findet auch kaum etwas.
MSE ist der Beste den ich kenne.


----------



## Painkiller (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*

Bei mir rennt seit 2011 GData Internet Security (2013) auf dem PC. Bis jetzt hatte ich noch nie ein Problem damit. Läuft schön stabil.


----------



## Magic12345 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*

Bitdefender, Norton AV und Crashpersky äh ich meine Kaspersky sind performance-mäßig eine einzige Katastrophe! Daher verwende ich MS SE und Hirn 2.0.


----------



## guidoevo (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*

Kaspersky habe ich schon ein paar Jahre in Benutzung und kann nicht von performance-Probleme sprechen. Kaspersky (Anti-Virus 2012) ist bei mir sogar ressourcenschonend, nichts wird bei mir ausgebremst. Viele kommen einfach nicht mit den Einstellungen der Anti-Viren Programme klar (mal das Handbuch durchackern und begreifen ist bei vielen heute nicht mehr drin). Manche haben auf Ihren Rechner neben den AV-Programm noch ein bis zwei zusätzliche Maleware-Programme die sich untereinander nicht grün sind und so das System belasten.


----------



## skyscraper (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*



guidoevo schrieb:


> Kaspersky habe ich schon ein paar Jahre in Benutzung und kann nicht von performance-Probleme sprechen. Kaspersky (Anti-Virus 2012) ist bei mir sogar ressourcenschonend, nichts wird bei mir ausgebremst. Viele kommen einfach nicht mit den Einstellungen der Anti-Viren Programme klar (mal das Handbuch durchackern und begreifen ist bei vielen heute nicht mehr drin). Manche haben auf Ihren Rechner neben den AV-Programm noch ein bis zwei zusätzliche Maleware-Programme die sich untereinander nicht grün sind und so das System belasten.


 
Sehe ich genauso.


----------



## Perry (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*

Ihr immer mit eurer brin.exe da lache ich doch, ich bin letztens auch auf eine Phishing Mail hereingefallen und halte mich schon für einen recht besonnenen und versierten Internetnutzer, da ging es um schwierigkeiten mit einer paypal transaktion, mir ist dann sehr schnell (nach wenigen sekunden) klar geworden das es sich bei der Mail um eine Phishing Mail handelte, also habe ich direkt mein Password geändert und die Bestätigung per SMS eingerichtet. Es erfolgte dann auch keine transaktion über mein Paypal konto, bin dem also nochmal entkommen. Daher stehe ich auf der Seite das eine ordentliche Sicherheitssoftware durch nichts zu erstzen ist, vor allem wenn sie ruhig im Hintergrund bleibt und nur selten mal was nachfragt. Ich gehöre auch zu den Kaspersky Nutzern, seid dem es bei eurem Benchmarks vor einigen Monaten als die Software erwiesen die das System mit am wenigsten ausbremst, vorher hatte ich gdata, was aber erheblich das System gebremst hat. 
Die Abneigung dagegen einem Unternehmen 20€ im Jahr dafür zu geben das es stündlich neue Sicherheitsupdates zur Verfügung stellt kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen, es muss nicht immer alles umsonst sein. Ich will für meine Arbeit auch bezahlt werden.
Auch Microsoft ist schon ein positives Beispiel hinsichtlich seines kostenlosen Patch Supports, da kenne ich andere Beispiele, wie z.B. Cyberlink die nur 2 Jahre nach erscheinen einer neuen Version von PowerDVD neue Patches zur Verfügung stellen und was schlimmsten falls bedeutet das man ca. 13 MOnate Patches erhält und dann auf dem trockenen sitzt wenn neue Kopierschutzupdates für die Blue Rays kommen. Oder wie in meinem Fall der Support für HD-DVD herausgepatched wurde um Lizensgebühren zu sparen. 
Das Argument "Ich hatte seid Jahren keine Probleme" ist übrigens auch ziemlich dxxxxxh wenn man mich fragt, denn wenn ein Schadprogramm nur lauscht und einen ausspioniert dann hat man Probleme ohne direkt was zu merken.


----------



## mayo (29. Mai 2012)

skyscraper schrieb:
			
		

> Sehe ich genauso.



Dito, kaspersky antivirus, läuft schönender als mse.


----------



## m-o-m-o (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*

@Perry: Na also, hat doch bestens geklappt. Aber offensichtlich hat deine Sicherheitssoftware bei der Mail nicht angeschlagen.

Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich ständig seltsame Phishingmails bekomme oder diesen Nigeria Scam, ich habe auch ab und zu mal versehenlich ein paar Dateien runtergeladen, die ganz offensichtlich mit Viren verseucht waren, passiert ist aber dennoch nichts. Ich muss sie ja auch nicht aufmachen. Für alles andere, bei dem ich mir unsicher bin, gibts Virustotal.


----------



## Perry (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*

Das dumme ist, ich habe die Mail von Arbeit aus im Browser geöffnet und daher konnte Kaspersky gar nicht anschlagen, von zu Hause wär das wohl anders gewesen, nur meinen Heimischen Rechner hat diese Mail nie gesehen da ich ja dann diese zuerst an paypal weitergeleitet habe und danach als Spam gelöscht. Auf Arbeit habe ich hier übrigens Eset Nod.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*

Ich fahre mir Kaspersky Internet Security seit 7 Jahren  sehr gut... 

Antivir ist der letzte Dreck, ich kenne mehrere Leute, die nen BKA Virus drauf hatten, trotz oder gerade weil sie Antivir hatten...


----------



## skyscraper (29. Mai 2012)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre mir Kaspersky Internet Security seit 7 Jahren  sehr gut...
> 
> Antivir ist der letzte Dreck, ich kenne mehrere Leute, die nen BKA Virus drauf hatten, trotz oder gerade weil sie Antivir hatten...





Meinst du mit Antivir Avira?


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*



skyscraper schrieb:


> Meinst du mit Antivir Avira?


 
Genau das Drecksding meine ich 

Eine wesentlich bessere Übersicht von einer "unabhängigen" Stiftung findet sich übrigens hier:
http://www.av-test.org/en/tests/home-user/marapr-2012/

Ich glaube auch, das sich viele nur daran orientieren... vielleicht auch die PCGH Redaktion


----------



## skyscraper (29. Mai 2012)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:
			
		

> Genau das Drecksding meine ich



Hatte ich auch, jetzt zum Glück nicht mehr.


----------



## euklein (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*



Ahab schrieb:


> Amen. Auch mein absoluter (Freeware-) Favorit.
> 
> Dazu Commodo als Firewall - schön dezent. Früher hatte ich immer Avira und Zonealarm. Das war nicht schön. Gar nicht schön...


 
Es ist auch meine Erfahrung mit Avira als Antivir und Zonealarm für Firewall - nicht gut!!! Jetzige Entscheidung AVG free + Commodo Firewall. Firewall brauche ich nur, damit ich früh genug Programme blocken kann (wenn ich es will), bevor sie ins Internet gehen (und nicht zum Schutz von Angriffen von außen).


----------



## jo214 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*

Ich hatte mit Avira auch nur Probleme und seitdem schwöre ich auf Kaspersky sein 3 Jahren inzwischen ohne Probleme. Selbst der Telefonsupport war klasse, nachdem ich meinen Aktivierungscode nicht mehr gefunden hatte nach Formatierung. Nur ein kurzer Anruf und Schilderung des Problemes wurde mir kein Aktivierungscode innerhalb von ein paar Minuten per Email erneut zugeschickt.
Für solch einen  Support kann ich nur sagen


----------



## Stinkschwein (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*

Anti Vir Premium FTW!

ist immer noch das beste


----------



## Perry (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*

@ Stinkschwein damit bist du dann aber einer von wenigen der mit avira zu frieden ist, selbst von der premium variante hört man wenig wohlwollende Kommentare. Aber wenn du gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht hast dann freu dich und dann gibt es wohl auch keinen Änderungsbedarf. Getreu dem Motte "never change a running system"


----------



## jo214 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*

alles eine frage der zeit bis zum "system shutdown" ^^
aber wird man denn ja sicherlich auch erfahren wenn es soweit ist. 
aber avira hat ja vllt auch mal was richtig gemacht getreu dem motto" auch ein blindes huhn findet mal ein korn"


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*

Na der beste Virusschutz ist und bleibt 
.
.
.
brain.exe


----------



## skyscraper (29. Mai 2012)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:
			
		

> Na der beste Virusschutz ist und bleibt
> .
> .
> .
> brain.exe



Heutzutage nicht mehr. 

Aber Outsideworld 2.0 ist noch besser.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*

Und soviel sei noch zum Thema Avira gesagt:

heise online | Avira-Update legt Rechner lahm


----------



## jo214 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*

wie ich gesagt habe lange dauert es nicht xd wenn nicht durch fremdeinwirkung dann schießt sich avira selber ab ^^


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*



skyscraper schrieb:


> ...Outsideworld 2.0...




Schick mal nen Link pls


----------



## Stinkschwein (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*

brain.exe hat ich mal, hat mir aber nicht so gefallen, ständig diese Update Werbungs Pop ups


----------



## m-o-m-o (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*

Jaja immer diese Mütter, die meinen, dass man nicht genug für die Schule tun würde.


----------



## belle (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*



Das Daub schrieb:


> BitDefender Platz 1?
> Den hab ich einmal gehabt, nie wieder.
> Nicht nur das der sich einfach mal so abschaltet, der findet auch kaum etwas.
> MSE ist der Beste den ich kenne.


 
Da hat sich echt viel getan. Der alte Bitdefender hatte echt so seine Probleme, die neue Version ist fast perfekt.


----------



## Stinkschwein (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*

ich finde Malwarebytes ist sehr zu empfeheln! Einfach zu bedienen und findet mehr als das Premium Anti Vir!


----------



## skyscraper (29. Mai 2012)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:
			
		

> Schick mal nen Link pls



www.outsideworld.com


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*



skyscraper schrieb:


> www.outsideworld.com


 
Komische Site...

Ich geh lieber wieder afk, was an die frische Luft, solange das Wetter noch gut ist...


----------



## skyscraper (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*

Ich habe eigentlich einfach irgendeinen Link eingetippt, der gut zu Outsideworld passt. Wusste garnicht, das dahinter eine Seite steckt


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*



Also b2t:

Kaspersky 4tw !

Die hamm auch Flame gefunden !!!

Und jetzt erzähl mir bitte keiner, es waren de Iraner 

heise online | Flame: Virenforschern geht Super-Spion ins Netz


----------



## skyscraper (30. Mai 2012)

Ich mag Kaspersky auch. Wenig Bremswirkung, starker Schutz, Rundum sorglos.


----------



## Perry (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*

Es ist auf jeden Fall zu begrüßen das es viele, viele verschiedene auch teils kostenlose Programme gibt, das hält die Preise niedrig und treibt die Innovationen vorran. Auch wenn ich eher Anhänger von kostenpflichtigen Programmen bin, da habe ich im Fall der Fälle jemanden bei dem ich mich beschweren kann.


----------



## Lichterflug (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*

Zum einen muss ich sagen, sieht man sich die "Bestenliste" an, erinnert mich das irgendwie an den Test von "Stiftung Warentest".

Zum Anderen: 

In diversen Internetforen werden z.B. Avast Antivirus hochgelobt, allerdings belegen sie hierbei die letzten Plätze. Das von u.a. mir gehasste Norton Internet Security steht auf den vordersten Plätzen. *Sind die wirklich so gut?* Seitdem ich schon mehrere hundert PC aus dem Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis von Virenbefall befreien musste, die mit NIS bestückt waren. Halt ich die Software für fragwürdig. Vor allem macht sie den PC waaaahhhnsinig langsam und ist kaum bis gar nicht zu deinstallieren (persönlicher Stand von 2010).

Lieber mein Avast in den Tonne kloppen und doch wieder auf NIS schwören? Oder springe ich damit nur auf einen fragwürdigen "Onlinesicherheits-Zug"?


----------



## Perry (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*

Du kannst dir ja anschauen wer in den letzten Jahren immer oben mit dabei bei den Test in sachen Erkennungsraten und dich daran orientieren und nimmst dir einen der über Jahre gut war.


----------



## Sonnendieb (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*



Lichterflug schrieb:


> Zum einen muss ich sagen, sieht man sich die "Bestenliste" an, erinnert mich das irgendwie an den Test von "Stiftung Warentest".
> 
> Zum Anderen:
> 
> ...


 Mein Antivirenprogramm hat überall die besten Bewertungen bei der Erkennungsrate und bin auch sehr zufrieden damit...seitdem nix mehr draufgehabt (wie früher zb bei WoW diese Keyogger oder Trojaner)(hatte mir schon 3 mal die daten geklaut)
kostet mich schlappe 30€ und besitzt 3 Scaner die den PC so gut wie gar nicht ausbremsen

Emsisoft Anti-Malware - Antivirus Virenscanner Test Vergleich


----------



## AlreadyDead (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*

hmm..und was wenn man garkeinen nutzt und aufpasst, auf welchen INternetseiten man surft, was man anklickt und downloaded?...

Quelle:
Eigene Erfahrung aus 6 Jahren ohne AntiVir-Prog 
(ich lege alle paar Monate ein frisches Windows auf und mache vorher immer einen Scan nach Spyware und Viren. Resultat: Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Ihr Computer ist frei von Bedrohungen)

Ich kann jedem nur Brain.exe ans Herz legen, das beste Antiviren Programm, dass es gibt.


----------



## skyscraper (1. Juni 2012)

Das ist Heutzutage nicht mehr sicher genug. Ich würde es lassen.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*



AlreadyDead schrieb:


> ...
> (ich lege alle paar Monate ein frisches Windows auf und mache vorher immer einen Scan nach Spyware und Viren. Resultat: Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Ihr Computer ist frei von Bedrohungen)...


 
So habe ich damals zu WinXP Zeiten auch noch verfahren, aber seid Win7 ist das eigentlich überflüssig, das läuft so geschmeidig und stabil, wenn man ab und an mal die Registry durchgeht und evtl. noch nen CCleaner drüber laufen lässt.

Ich hatte seid dem Release von Win7 nur eine Situation, wo ich neu aufgesetzt habe und das war der Einbau der SSD ! 

Meine Erfahrung:

Den Autostart sauber halten und mit Hilfe des Taskmanagers die offenen Dienste und Applikationen zu überwachen


----------



## CiD (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*



AlreadyDead schrieb:


> hmm..und was wenn man garkeinen nutzt und aufpasst, auf welchen INternetseiten man surft, was man anklickt und downloaded?...
> 
> Quelle:
> Eigene Erfahrung aus 6 Jahren ohne AntiVir-Prog
> ...


 Als ob man nichts besseres zu tun hätte als sein System alle paar Monate neu aufzusetzen....
Damit ich genau DAS nicht machen muss, benutze ich zusätzlich AntiViren Software UND schalt mein Hirn ein!

Mein Win7 läuft seit Release OHNE irgendwelche Zwischenfälle und ich benutze nicht mehr als mein Hirn, MSE, Windows Firewall und einen Router.


----------



## AlreadyDead (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*



CiD schrieb:


> Als ob man nichts besseres zu tun hätte als sein System alle paar Monate neu aufzusetzen....
> Damit ich genau DAS nicht machen muss, benutze ich zusätzlich AntiViren Software UND schalt mein Hirn ein!
> 
> Mein Win7 läuft seit Release OHNE irgendwelche Zwischenfälle und ich benutze nicht mehr als mein Hirn, MSE, Windows Firewall und einen Router.



Nu' bring aber mal nichts durcheinander. Ich habe das nur angemerkt, um zu bescheinigen, dass selbst ohne ein Anti Viren Programm, nichts passieren kann, wenn man sich klug anstellt. Mittlerweile ist mein Windows seit dem 1.11.11 drauf, läuft ohne Probleme und der einzige Grund war, dass frische Systeme immer schneller laufen als schon seit einiger Zeit zugemüllte, aktive.

Kein Anti Viren Programm wird deinen Rechner davon abhalten langsamer zu werden


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*



AlreadyDead schrieb:


> ...Kein Anti Viren Programm wird deinen Rechner davon abhalten langsamer zu werden



Ne, aber genau dafür ist dann Brain.exe verantworlich


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*

Hi!

Naja, ich selber halte von diesen TOP TEN Listen ja mal garnix... 
Jeder selber sollte wissen mit was er sich absichern will/möchte...

Selber nutze ich Comodo Premium Firewall und Avast Premium... auf Win 7 64 Bit und keinerlei Ausbremsen des Rechners...
Und bisher  keinerlei befall... Nutze diese Kmbie seit fast einem jahr... und immer Aktuell gehalten...


----------



## DarkScorpion (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*

Also ich hatte vor ca 2 Jahrena uch noch Antivir erst in der free Variante dann in der Premium, da mich aber immer mehr sachen da genervt haben, bin ich dann zu Kaspersky gewechselt und  vor 2 Monaten erst die Lizenz verlängert. PC wird kaum ausgebremst und hatte seitdem keine Probs mit Viren oder ähnlichem


----------



## m-o-m-o (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*

Das sollte hier noch in den Raum geworfen werden: heise online | Antivirensoftware: Keine Chance gegen Stuxnet und Co

Und besser als Heise kann ich das auch nicht formulieren:


> Kriminelle Banden, die Online-Banking-Trojaner wie Zeus und SpyEye bauen, arbeiten durchaus ähnlich, sind genauso motiviert und haben teilweise vergleichbare Ressourcen zur Verfügung wie die Macher von Flame, Duqu und Stuxnet. So testen sie ebenfalls systematisch gegen AV-Software und optimieren so lange, bis ihr Trojaner nicht mehr erkannt wird. Als Resultat konstatiert etwa die Statistik des Projekts Zeus-Tracker eine Erkennungsrate von Antirviren-Software von weniger als 40%; derzeit sind demnach ganze 294 Zeus-Varianten unterwegs, die kein einziges AV-Programm erkennt. Wie heise Security in den FAQs zum Superspion Flame erläutert, ist der wichtigste Unterschied zwischen Flame und Zeus, dass letzterer auf maximale Verbreitung setzt und dabei viel mehr auffällt, als ein Spionage-Programm, das in 2 Jahren weltweit nur 1000 Rechner infiziert. Doch das reicht ganz offensichtlich nicht aus, damit Antiviren-Software Zeus & Co wirklich zuverlässig abwehren könnte – wie nicht zuletzt die Statistiken zum Online-Banking-Betrug deutlich belegen.



In dem Zusammenhang fällt mir ein, dass unser Staatstrojaner von den hochqualifizierten Entwicklern bei VirusTotal hochgeladen wurde. More Info on German State Backdoor: Case R2D2 - F-Secure Weblog : News from the Lab

Edit: Um das noch etwas weiterzuführen und zuzuspitzen: Wenn es selbst Digitask gelingt, einen mittelmäßigen Trojaner vor AV-Software zu schützen, können das kriminelle Profis, die auf Kreditkarten aus sind, schon lange.


----------



## strelok (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*

Ich vertraue schon seit Jahren auf  KasperskyInternetSecurity und das wird sich auch nicht ändern. 
Bremst das System nicht aus und Schützt sehr gut (auch beim Internetsurfen).


----------



## Samsonyte (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*

Warum wurde ESET Smart Security eigentlich das Zertifikat verweigert?  Ich nutze das schon länger und bin damit eigentlich sehr zufrieden.


----------



## AlreadyDead (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*

   :p


----------



## AlreadyDead (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: 20 Virenscanner im Test - Welche Anti-Virus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am besten?*



Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Ne, aber genau dafür ist dann Brain.exe verantworlich


 
kein grund sarkastisch zu werden, ich habe nie behauptet, dass mein Rechner langsam wird


----------

